# Finally: Official Windows 7 RC News



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Microsoft finally speaks:

The Release Candidate (RC) for Windows 7 will be build 7100.

MSDN and TechNet subscribers will get it on April 30th.

The general public will be able to download it on May 5th.

Microsoft would like to see as much upgrading of a Vista install as possible.

There will be no upgrade path for XP with this release. Clean Install

There will be no upgrade path for Windows 7 Beta release (build 7000). Clean Install.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I assume there will definitely be upgrades from the RC to the final shipping version? IU am hoping IO can go ahead and convert my wife over (as well as fully install everything) to using 7 now instead of keeping the dual boot thing going.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info Larry, I will be looking for the download.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Not sure if I will run this one..
Windows 7 killed 4 of the 7 systems it was installed on in our labs. Systems work beautifully for a few days then bam... Master Boot Record is toast and Windows 7 recovery only makes things worse..


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> Not sure if I will run this one..
> Windows 7 killed 4 of the 7 systems it was installed on in our labs. Systems work beautifully for a few days then bam... Master Boot Record is toast and Windows 7 recovery only makes things worse..


Very strange. I'm running it on 5 different machines, all very different, and some as old as 5 years (5 HARD years of use, too), and there have been no major issues at all.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

The inclusion of the new "XP mode" is a huge addition. I believe with this you will see many more businesses going to Windows 7 then previously thought.

For those who are interested, link below.

http://community.winsupersite.com/blogs/paul/archive/2009/04/24/secret-no-more-revealing-virtual-windows-xp-for-windows-7.aspx


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks for keeping us informed on this topic Larry. 

Many of us regularly follow your posts.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Many of the differences between the beta's so far and RC1 are discussed here and here. /steve


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

BattleZone said:


> Very strange. I'm running it on 5 different machines, all very different, and some as old as 5 years (5 HARD years of use, too), and there have been no major issues at all.


I wish I had an answer! Naturally, we will have to run it on a couple machines in the lab but nothing can piss one off as much as having perfectly good working system & powering it down only to find the MBR is toast when you power it back up.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Additional Information:

The Release Candidate software will be available May 5th thru the end of June 2009. It will expire March 1, 2010.



LarryFlowers said:


> Microsoft finally speaks:
> 
> The Release Candidate (RC) for Windows 7 will be build 7100.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Is it 4/30 yet?


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Or May 5 for us mere mortals.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Hansen said:


> Or May 5 for us mere mortals.


AS long as you are a mere mortal with $350 to spend, you can sign up for TechNet also. Probably a little pricey for 5 extra days access to one piece of software that is available all over the web right now though.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Where does build 7068 fit into all of this?
It's already out and expires in March as well.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Here's PCMag's "Hands On". They say it feels "a bit faster", which is good to hear. /steve


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Darn! Still not 4/30


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Here's the bad news... build 7068 was never released by Microsoft. it was a leak and was an illegal download. You will have to do a clean install of Build 7100, which is the release candidate, build 7068 was an internal download of changes to the original beta but is a long way from build 7100.



Marlin Guy said:


> Where does build 7068 fit into all of this?
> It's already out and expires in March as well.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Microsoft has issued a warning that Windows 7 RC on various download sites is infected with a Trojan.

I have cautioned a number of times against downloading Windows 7 from non Microsoft sources.

The ISO MD5 checksum on the offical releases are

Windows 7 RC Build 7100 x86 is 8867C13330F56A93944BCD46DCD73590
Windows 7 RC Build 7100 x64 is 98341af35655137966e382c4feaa282d


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

Of course they would say that. Just to scare people. Why would you fall for that?

It's nothing an AV scan can't take care of.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Art7220 said:


> Of course they would say that. Just to scare people. Why would you fall for that?
> 
> It's nothing an AV scan can't take care of.


I don't see what Microsoft has to gain about lying about a trojan, since they're gonna provide a release to you at no charge anyway. It's not like it's costing them anything if you go that route. In fact, you're consuming less of their bandwidth $$$ if you go elsewhere. 

I think it's a win-win. You don't get infected, they don't get bad publicity that the trojan might have been their fault. Just my .02. /steve


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

LarryFlowers said:


> Microsoft has issued a warning that Windows 7 RC on various download sites is infected with a Trojan.


What Trojan did the leaked release contain?
Was the Trojan attached when leaked by MS, or was it added later by someone else?


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Marlin Guy said:


> What Trojan did the leaked release contain?
> Was the Trojan attached when leaked by MS, or was it added later by someone else?


Windows 7 :lol: _(sorry, had to)_


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

It had to be added by someone else. There were lots of fakes purporting to be the RC release floating around for some time. Some were pieced together from Russian versions or earlier builds with a few files renamed. There are plety of versions that match the MS provided checksums (and can be asusmed to be unmolested)also.


----------



## sideswipe (Dec 4, 2008)

the ? i have since im down to 1 harddrive (for the moment) & this is now the RC i may mainly use this, however is it going to be like the beta, limited # of peeps can use it, if so will they reissue keys to use that did do beta 7000 or will that key be valid with new version?


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

just one more day till i get to rebuild my PC yet again.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

sideswipe said:


> the ? i have since im down to 1 harddrive (for the moment) & this is now the RC i may mainly use this, however is it going to be like the beta, limited # of peeps can use it, if so will they reissue keys to use that did do beta 7000 or will that key be valid with new version?


I'm pretty sure that I remembered hearing to use your old keys.


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

dave29 said:


> I'm pretty sure that I remembered hearing to use your old keys.


What what I understand you can


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Everything I have seen so far says they are not limiting the RC. I guess they learned their lesson that announcing a limit pretty much invites a ddos attack on their own servers when everyone wants to get it. Even if only 1.5 million want it and there are 2 million spots, the entire 1.5 million will try right away.


----------



## Rob77 (Sep 24, 2007)

Is it 4/30 yet....time to rebuild my software yet again....cannot wait...if anyone sees the download site up, please yell (loudly)  Thanks


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Rob77 said:


> Is it 4/30 yet....time to rebuild my software yet again....cannot wait...if anyone sees the download site up, *please yell (loudly)*  Thanks


+1


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Lee L said:


> It had to be added by someone else. There were lots of fakes purporting to be the RC release floating around for some time. Some were pieced together from Russian versions or earlier builds with a few files renamed. There are plety of versions that match the MS provided checksums (and can be asusmed to be unmolested)also.


Understood, but here's the direct quote from someone who appears to have the inside track.



LarryFlowers said:


> Microsoft has issued a warning that Windows 7 RC on various download sites is infected with a Trojan.


So logic would dictate that if they are aware of the presence of a Trojan, then certainly the specific Trojan must have been identified. 
So, which of the literally millions of possible Trojans threatening Windows OS's everyday is in the leaked internal release candidate?


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey Larry,
Do you know if the driver support for Windows 7 is there yet or is that still being worked? Do you know of any issues associated with drivers to date (is ther ea data base identifying potential issues?)?
Thanks Larry BTW, you are a gem for those of us who used to be plugged in and haven't found time to get replugged in to the whole realm of new PC stuff.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I sure hope this gets posted before 5:00 today or I'll have to wait until Monday to download it. Dadgum satellite connection at home.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

HDJulie said:


> I sure hope this gets posted before 5:00 today or I'll have to wait until Monday to download it. Dadgum satellite connection at home.


Just checked and it's up on Tech Net now, for those with accounts. Unfortunately, I'm not one of them.  /steve


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm trying to get to my MSDN account & the site is giving an error.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

HDJulie said:


> I'm trying to get to my MSDN account & the site is giving an error.


Try using the login link at the top right corner of the screen, worked for me.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Woo Hoo!

Now if only I could get to the download page without an error.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I am anxiously awaiting the posting myself...

As to Smiddy's question about drivers, here is what I know:

Most devices will work without new drivers, if they had Vista drivers. Microsoft worked specifically to avoid the problem of drivers because of the Vista fiasco. 

An interesting point... if you have a device that wouldn't work under Vista, don't assume it won't work under Windows 7 just yet. There have been a number of reports of devices that didn't work with Vista that are working under Windows 7.

An area of difficulty that occured during the beta release of 7 was a problem with wireless network cards. Micorsoft has worked to address this issue but if you have a wireless card you may find it useful to download the latest Vista driver for your wireless card and have it ready just in case. 

Another point... if you find that a driver won't install and gives you a warning about "being the wrong driver for this version of Windows" what you are probably running into is a snippet of code that looks for version numbers and then blocks the install just because it can't find the version number(s) it is looking for. The way around this is to extract the driver files to a folder on your hard drive and then let Windows 7 look there for the driver .inf file it needs. This will almost always result in a successful installation of the driver.

I don't know what to expect with VPN's. With Windows 7 Beta VPN's mostly didn't work. This is not unusual and happens every time a new OS comes out. I suspect that VPN applications will have to be run in a Virtual PC for a while and that the web site type VPN's will work if you turn on the "compatibility" mode in Internet Explorer 8.

The other area I expect some problems with is anti-virus software especially those that embed themselves deeply in the OS like Norton and McAfee products. There are however plenty of products that already work fine like Free AVG.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

phat78boy said:


> Try using the login link at the top right corner of the screen, worked for me.


Not for me :-(


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

HDJulie said:


> Not for me :-(


Site's probably getting hammered. You'd think they would have learned from the last time. And these are just paid subscribers that can't get in today. Imagine when they open it up to the general public!

Here's the link I used before. It's not working now from my location either:

http://technet.microsoft.com/subscriptions/downloads/default.aspx?pv=36:350


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

That link ^ is working now. See attached. /steve


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Guess it will be hit or miss. It still does not work for me.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

No joy here either.
Guess I'll be trying all day.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

sideswipe said:


> the ? i have since im down to 1 harddrive (for the moment) & this is now the RC i may mainly use this, however is it going to be like the beta, limited # of peeps can use it, if so will they reissue keys to use that did do beta 7000 or will that key be valid with new version?


I would assume new keys will be made available; otherwise, MS would be limiting the test pool of RC1 to only those that had keys from the public beta.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks Larry, good to know information.


----------



## sideswipe (Dec 4, 2008)

LarryFlowers said:


> Another point... if you find that a driver won't install and gives you a warning about "being the wrong driver for this version of Windows" what you are probably running into is a snippet of code that looks for version numbers and then blocks the install just because it can't find the version number(s) it is looking for. The way around this is to extract the driver files to a folder on your hard drive and then let Windows 7 look there for the driver .inf file it needs. This will almost always result in a successful installation of the driver.


thanks Larry, this was one of my biggest issues w/7 & HP (my printer) only equipment couldnt use will try this with the RC


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

YES!!!   

Finally got through and download is started. Moving at a good clip too.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks like it's been out from other sources for over a week.
No problem finding a copy.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

pfp said:


> YES!!!
> 
> Finally got through and download is started. Moving at a good clip too.


I got in just now & am downloading but it is not a great speed. Should be done before I leave at 5, though


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Marlin Guy said:


> Understood, but here's the direct quote from someone who appears to have the inside track.
> 
> So logic would dictate that if they are aware of the presence of a Trojan, then certainly the specific Trojan must have been identified.
> So, which of the literally millions of possible Trojans threatening Windows OS's everyday is in the leaked internal release candidate?


But, MS never said that "the" actual leaked RC had a trojan. That would mean that they screwed up. What they said was that something saying that it was a leaked RC was infected. Like I said, if you go looking, you will find many many downloads that say they are the RC. Many of them have different file sizes so they cannot be the same. They also have different checksum values so they are not the same. If you look at the post Larry provided the correct checksum values for the actual RC build 7100 from Microsoft. If you have a ISO that mathces those values, you have the real deal. If you have one that does not, it is either a fake (like I described earlier)or has been monkeyed with.

These faked and/or monkeyed with builds is what MS was referring to. Like Larry said, if you have a doubt, it is best to download direct from MS on May 5th. Then you know it is real.

Anyone having issues with HP printers, they basically do not care about suporting their products or customers. It took them forever to make any Vista drivers and they are not doing much with Windows 7 wither. I have a Laserjet 1012 that I am having a devil of a time getting to work with build 7100. I had to beat it in with a hammer practically, but I got it working in build 7068 just fine. In contrast.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

OK... MSDN, TechNet and Partner sites are back to normal and the download is under way.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Lee L said:


> But, MS never said that "the" actual leaked RC had a trojan. That would mean that they screwed up. What they said was that something saying that it was a leaked RC was infected. Like I said, if you go looking, you will find many many downloads that say they are the RC. Many of them have different file sizes so they cannot be the same. They also have different checksum values so they are not the same. If you look at the post Larry provided the correct checksum values for the actual RC build 7100 from Microsoft. If you have a ISO that mathces those values, you have the real deal. If you have one that does not, it is either a fake (like I described earlier)or has been monkeyed with.
> 
> These faked and/or monkeyed with builds is what MS was referring to. Like Larry said, if you have a doubt, it is best to download direct from MS on May 5th. Then you know it is real.
> 
> Anyone having issues with HP printers, they basically do not care about suporting their products or customers. It took them forever to make any Vista drivers and they are not doing much with Windows 7 wither. I have a Laserjet 1012 that I am having a devil of a time getting to work with build 7100. I had to beat it in with a hammer practically, but I got it working in build 7068 just fine. In contrast.


While this may be true when it comes to my OS I'll get it directly from the source.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

LarryFlowers said:


> OK... MSDN, TechNet and Partner sites are back to normal and the download is under way.


Rats, mine stopped. It keeps losing the connection.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Same here. Was able to restart finally. Rate is bouncing all over the place. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> OK... MSDN, TechNet and Partner sites are back to normal and the download is under way.


Thanks. Let us know how the new RC1 works. I'll have to wait until May 5. Makes me wish we still had TechNet access.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

With the slowness of my download, you'll get yours before mine finishes :-/


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Fripple... suspended again...

Down to the last CD worth of data ... (650MB remaining).


----------



## Rob77 (Sep 24, 2007)

It is sooo sllloooww.....I have been at it since right after lunch and only 62%.
Can't wait to see what happens next Tuesday when the public release begins.
Why can't MS get their download servers working properly?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Actually... the servers that will be used on the fifth are not the same servers as being used today... these servers are the TechNet, MSDN & Partner Program servers with secure logins.


----------



## Rob77 (Sep 24, 2007)

OK...Why are those servers so slow.....I would not think MS would want to P***off their MSDN and TechNet paying subscribers?


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I started my download before lunch & waited until 6:30 before finally having to give up & leave it running at work. I'm off tomorrow so it will be Monday before I get to play with it :-(.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Is this download not free like the Beta was. I never got a chance to download the beta version.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

xmguy said:


> Is this download not free like the Beta was. I never got a chance to download the beta version.


Patience... It will be available May 5.

My technet download finally finished after 7.5 hours. (x64)


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Tom Robertson said:


> Patience... It will be available May 5.
> 
> My technet download finally finished after 7.5 hours. (x64)


What are the specs for Windows 7? Like will in run an an HP ZV5000 with a 2.0Ghz AMD processor 512 MB ram 120GB HDD? If not is it possible to run Windows 7 in a VM mode or Dual Boot leaving my XP home install intact?


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Hmmm, I guess I was lucky. The download speed was only limited by my available bandwidth (unfortunately I was at work so it was not very fast) and it didn't stop once. I'm now hapilly running Windows 7


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Not sure if anyone else is looking for it too but you can find the XP Mode Beta under *Applications* > *Windows Virtual PC *


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

pfp said:


> Hmmm, I guess I was lucky. The download speed was only limited by my available bandwidth (unfortunately I was at work so it was not very fast) and it didn't stop once. I'm now hapilly running Windows 7


Screen shots man, for us punks who don't have a Technet account.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

pfp said:


> Not sure if anyone else is looking for it too but you can find the XP Mode Beta under *Applications* > *Windows Virtual PC *


I think that is the software version that also works on Vista. The one built into Win7 requires hardware virtualization.

Steve Gibson, of Gibson Research (and spinrite fame) wrote a program to test your CPU for 3 attributes, one of which is hardware virtualization: http://www.grc.com/files/securable.exe

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Check and Check... run the Gibson web site test to be sure your CPU can support Hardware virtualization!



Tom Robertson said:


> I think that is the software version that also works on Vista. The one built into Win7 requires hardware virtualization.
> 
> Steve Gibson, of Gibson Research (and spinrite fame) wrote a program to test your CPU for 3 attributes, one of which is hardware virtualization: http://www.grc.com/files/securable.exe
> 
> ...


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

So, how does the RC1 operate, look versus the public beta version? Throw us some details.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Windows 7 will be available Oct 23.

According to a report published at Pocket-Lint.com W7 will be released this year, October 23rd.
"23rd October is the date the Windows 7 will be available. There is a 30 day upgrade time so that customers don't wait to buy a new computer, so if you buy during that 30 day period, you'll get a free upgrade to Windows 7", Bobby Watkins, Acer's UK MD told Pocket-lint. 
Microsoft has not confirmed or denied this information which seems to me right it you take in consideration the time between the release of the Beta and the RC. 
Acer confirms Windows 7 available 23 October
http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/news.phtml/23846/acer-confirms-windows-7-23-october.phtml


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> I think that is the software version that also works on Vista. The one built into Win7 requires hardware virtualization.
> 
> Steve Gibson, of Gibson Research (and spinrite fame) wrote a program to test your CPU for 3 attributes, one of which is hardware virtualization: http://www.grc.com/files/securable.exe
> 
> ...





LarryFlowers said:


> Check and Check... run the Gibson web site test to be sure your CPU can support Hardware virtualization!


I ran this on my current PC and it had two big red NO's. I'm glad my new computer (parts that is) is coming so I can try it out with this new puppy.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

xmguy said:


> What are the specs for Windows 7? Like will in run an an HP ZV5000 with a 2.0Ghz AMD processor 512 MB ram 120GB HDD? If not is it possible to run Windows 7 in a VM mode or Dual Boot leaving my XP home install intact?


It runs pretty well on low powered hardware based on responses all over the web. YOu won;t get some of teh most advanced pfeatures, but it automatically sets the graphuics up based on what it thinks your machine will handle.

You can definitely dual boot it. It sould set it up automatically as long as you install it to another drive/partition than the XP install.

Also, the info about it coming out October 23 is from ACER and the 30 day free upgrade window probably is just their decision. THe rumor is that it may be as much as a few months, but it will depend of what each manufacturer wants to do, so it will vary.



smiddy said:


> Screen shots man, for us punks who don't have a Technet account.


Here you go. I just started playing with the RC so not much going on. I really like the way the bar works now as you can add all your most used programs there and they stay there.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Tom Robertson said:


> I think that is the software version that also works on Vista. The one built into Win7 requires hardware virtualization.
> 
> Steve Gibson, of Gibson Research (and spinrite fame) wrote a program to test your CPU for 3 attributes, one of which is hardware virtualization: http://www.grc.com/files/securable.exe
> 
> ...


I don't think this is the same as what runs on Vista, or if it is it's a new version.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

I read that RC1 removes the built in Bluetooth driver support that was present in the public beta. Is that correct? If so, that seems like an odd choice by MS.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Microsoft has removed the Bluetooth audio class driver from Windows 7. When installing a Bluetooth audio device for the first time, you will now need to install a 3rd party driver.

No reason has been given for this that I can find.



Hansen said:


> I read that RC1 removes the built in Bluetooth driver support that was present in the public beta. Is that correct? If so, that seems like an odd choice by MS.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

This virtual XP mode is REALLY cool, but kinda freaky at the same time.


There does not appear to be any indication the app is runniung in a VM.
The Windows for published apps look like XP mixed in with your Areo style windows from 7
This particual app is docked on the top of my screen. Normally it docks nicely pushing all desktop icons down and adjusting to the taskbar. Not in this case. 

So far it appears to work just as if it was installed directly on my machine. _(Note: the TAPI aspects of this app were not working correctly when installed natively on Windows 7 which is why i gaev Virtual XP mode a shot)_


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Can Windows 7 RC1 be installed on an 40GB USB 2.0 HDD? I can edit my boot.ini folder to show an ext hdd if it will work. My Dell already has 1 partition.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

The Virtual XP thing is a separate download, right? If so, where is it -- I didn't see it on the MSDN site with the Windows 7 stuff.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

HDJulie said:


> The Virtual XP thing is a separate download, right? If so, where is it -- I didn't see it on the MSDN site with the Windows 7 stuff.


See here...



pfp said:


> Not sure if anyone else is looking for it too but you can find the XP Mode Beta under *Applications* > *Windows Virtual PC *


There are two parts to it.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

xmguy said:


> Can Windows 7 RC1 be installed on an 40GB USB 2.0 HDD? I can edit my boot.ini folder to show an ext hdd if it will work. My Dell already has 1 partition.


Should be possible.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Tom Robertson said:


> Should be possible.


Is it free to download and use once May 5th rolls around?


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

xmguy said:


> Is it free to download and use once May 5th rolls around?


Yes. The Windows 7 RC1 download and product key/license is free and good until March 2010.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

What antivirus program are y'all using/going to use with the RC?


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

HDJulie said:


> What antivirus program are y'all using/going to use with the RC?


ESET NOD32


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

HDJulie said:


> What antivirus program are y'all using/going to use with the RC?


Avira Premium is working great with it. And of course Defender is built-in. I've liked Defender since it was Giant Anti-Spyware, back in the day.  /steve


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Steve said:


> Avira Premium is working great with it. And of course Defender is built-in. I've liked Defender since it was Giant Anti-Spyware, back in the day.  /steve


I bought a license for Giant AntiSpyware right before Microsoft bought them out & gave it away for free :-/.

I've never heard of Avira. I'll have to go check it out.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

HDJulie said:


> What antivirus program are y'all using/going to use with the RC?


Avast Pro. Works great with Win 7. Excellent product. I also use Avast 
Windows Home Server on my WHS. http://www.avast.com/

Avast Home is the free version and is the same as the Pro version with a couple minor exceptions like automatic scheduling of full system scans.

Avira is another really good one. http://www.avira.com/en/pages/index.php I tried it too but utimately, after trying both for a couple months, liked Avast much better. For protection purposes, they are both about equal and at the top of the class. You can't go wrong with either Avast or Aira.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

HDJulie said:


> I bought a license for Giant AntiSpyware right before Microsoft bought them out & gave it away for free :-/.
> 
> I've never heard of Avira. I'll have to go check it out.


Avira's the #2 rated AV program in AV-Comparitives.org's latest independent testing. It's always in the top 3. PDF here. /steve


----------

